# White Girl offspring/Gold line



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 20, 2010)

As only a few people know, I successfully bred my "White Girl" this past season. Below are a few pics of some of the offspring. I'll take some more detailed shots as I get more time, for the moment though here is a sneak peek at the results...

The White Girl almost 18mths ago






A pic that actually does her colour justice (usually her vivid colours are washed out through flash photography)





White Girl gravid





Pre shed offspring pics (stripe on tails)













Offspring pair pic





Head detail of one of her offspring


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 20, 2010)

Very interesting animal!! Superb!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, they are sensational, well done. Are they leucistic? 
Love the patterns on the hatchies.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 20, 2010)

I am not one for black headed pythons but DAMN!! They are some great looking hatchos! Congrats! Did all the hatchies have such a contrast in colouring?


----------



## -Andrew- (Jan 20, 2010)

They look spectacular, definately not your average pattern.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 20, 2010)

good work den love the head markings they are a cracker


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good work Den...they look great!!!


----------



## unique (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice pearl white back ground...Nice one Den 
your holding these back and putting them over the mother right? i know i would.
look forward to seeing some pics after they shed.

Cheers.


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 20, 2010)

wow very beautiful hatchies. Anyone else notice that they look a little like woma pythons with the orange on the head?


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 20, 2010)

haha its about time ..... looking trick mate


----------



## billiemay (Jan 20, 2010)

I love the photo of the two of them together. Very beautiful.


----------



## deebo (Jan 20, 2010)

holy crap! they are awesome!!


----------



## Perko (Jan 20, 2010)

FFFFF ark, wow Den, what was the sire like?


----------



## adelherper (Jan 20, 2010)

dam dude awseome will u be selling them haha the last pic is rad


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh Den , thats breath taking! That dorsal pattern is amazing


----------



## andyscott (Jan 20, 2010)

Breath taking Den.
You have / White girl has done an outstanding job.

Im guessing that you will be holding them all back.
If not, you know how to contact me,
I will happily open my wallet


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 20, 2010)

Den they are incredible! Do we get to see a pic of the lucky bloke that got to do the deed with this girl?


----------



## Costa (Jan 20, 2010)

they look amazing. makes me want one


----------



## jasonryles810 (Jan 20, 2010)

a true hypo, well done mate.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Not leucistic, undescribed at this stage. 

It did take a while Mr Smith...:lol:

I used her father and direct brothers in this pairing, next season will be purely father over daughter.

Ta Nix, have a look when you come up again. HEAPS better in the flesh!

Lol Ands, keeping them for project breeding. Ta mate, I'll send you some more pics as soon as I'm online at home.

I'll post pics her paired, need to get them from my computer, working from the S&T office comp atm.

Here are a few from our Gold line...

Female





Female





Reduced (pre and post shed)













Den


----------



## mungus (Jan 20, 2010)

Now thats what I call beautiful !!
lots lots lots of effort to achieve those results.
Well done mate.
Aleks.


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice work den, lol they are starting to look like womas:lol: They look amazing!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been saying it for years - best Blackheads in the world!


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 20, 2010)

Mate... what do I say, i can't get over these snakes..


----------



## syxxx (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice work Den thanks for sharing if we can't all have them then a least seeing photo's is better than nothing
Cheers


----------



## slacker (Jan 20, 2010)

Them's some seriously kick-**** critters, Den. Great work.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 20, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: ditto all the comments! 
Den they are seriously unbelievable animals. Do I have permission to save the pics as I wouldn't get sick of looking at them?
Also sent you an email recently and waiting for response...even more now after seeing these guys! lol
They are crazy!!!! as Jonno said, they are the best in the world!!


----------



## Perko (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep posting & i will keep drooling.

So Den, are they produced by dajarra golds, or do they have NS calico line mixed in?


----------



## dee4 (Jan 20, 2010)

ssssmithy said:


> haha its about time ..... looking trick mate





Hahaha, Smitho. You know exactly how long it takes him..lol It's only taken him 12 months to get working on his web site, then he had to be pushed into it...:lol:

As I've said before mate, great looking animals. Have you sexed them yet? If yah need to borrow some probes you know you can borrow mine, they'll be there in 3 days if I express them.:lol:


----------



## Shari (Jan 20, 2010)

amazing amazing animal colours


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 20, 2010)

dee4 said:


> Hahaha, Smitho. You know exactly how long it takes him..lol It's only taken him 12 months to get working on his web site, then he had to be pushed into it...:lol:
> 
> As I've said before mate, great looking animals. Have you sexed them yet? If yah need to borrow some probes you know you can borrow mine, they'll be there in 3 days if I express them.:lol:


 
hahah so true rob! hoping they are all boys arnt we  he cant hold em all back this time! :lol:

definately agree with jonno...best ever...and the photos dont do them justice!

congrats again den


----------



## Shari (Jan 20, 2010)

amazing amazing creatures and colours


----------



## SnakePower (Jan 20, 2010)

Truely spectacular animals Den, well done on a real accomplishment with that bloodline!!!

Without a doubt the most stunning BHPs that have been produced... period! 8)


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Jan 20, 2010)

WOW they are beautiful!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow,....


----------



## gunny (Jan 20, 2010)

Awsome best blackheadeds ive seen. must have been unreal whatching them hatch.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats Den ,
The results of your breeding programme speak for themslves .
My favourites are the reduced patterned and the ones with semi striping coming through .
In time a striped BHP pattern is a real possiblity with that line .
Good luck with all your projects .
cheers
Roger


----------



## dazzarama (Jan 20, 2010)

that is breath taking lol


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 20, 2010)

I always thought I preferred the normal colours, but they are pretty special


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 20, 2010)

Truly one of a kind! Nice work Den.


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 20, 2010)

your doing some awesome work den and getting great results mate,keep it up


----------



## melgalea (Jan 20, 2010)

sexy black heads Den...u r a good breeder ;-)


----------



## Troy06 (Jan 20, 2010)

hi den put me down for a trio like that out of the white girl very nice
regards troy


----------



## thals (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome critters mate, am absolutely besotted with these guys. Def on the wish list here


----------



## itbites (Jan 20, 2010)

My god they are AMAZING, especially the second lot of pics on the second page...WOW!


----------



## wranga (Jan 20, 2010)

wow their crackers. but those reduced patterned are mad. would love to have them


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks heaps guys, I realy need to catch up with a few people here.

All Golds posted are Dajarra Craig apart from some reds I'm yet to photograph.

Haha Rob, I'll wack my probes in the car this arvo...;-) And Mr Smith, I think Rob is itching for one from a slightly different line to be a girl... (photo not posted by the way peoples) Now get around here sand my ceiling...:lol:

Ta Roger, stripes on the cards for sure!

Thanks Melgalea, will have to catch up again soon.

Troy, put me down for a certain male I like...

Thanks again all, will update with more pics in time.
Den


----------



## otomix (Jan 21, 2010)

Absolutely AMAZING!!! Seriously beautiful snakes mate, at a glance I didn't even know what Kind of snake white girl was... outstanding.


----------



## smeejason (Jan 21, 2010)

awesome Den.
let me know when i can come grab them lol


----------



## congo_python (Jan 21, 2010)

keep us updated with pic's Den....well done they look awasome

Congrats


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy ****!!!!!!! Wow


----------



## Troy06 (Jan 21, 2010)

den that male of mine will go well with a couple of females from 
your white girl still wating hope you have me on the list
will take a male to lol.
troy


----------



## Troy06 (Jan 21, 2010)

*bhp*

is this the one den lol


----------



## melgalea (Jan 21, 2010)

welll mr denver if u keep popping out pythons like these we will hav to catch up sooner rather than later. lol
mel


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 21, 2010)

wow, they r crazy!! how long have u been working on them for?


Will


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 21, 2010)

Den said:


> Thanks heaps guys, I realy need to catch up with a few people here.
> 
> All Golds posted are Dajarra Craig apart from some reds I'm yet to photograph.
> 
> ...


 
haha yes true i know the ones your talking about, and he can pick after i do 

hahah hey i provided the sander... i dont come with it :lol:

troy06..good to see some more male "calicos" around.,nice.


----------



## zulu (Jan 22, 2010)

*re White*

They really are amazing den,the stripes,the orange on top of the heads,best breeding results ive seen anywhere with australian snakes,beautiful !


----------



## Colin (Jan 22, 2010)

Im not really a BHP person but the hatchies and adult look fantastic denver.. congrats


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 22, 2010)

well well well i was waiting to see when we would finally see some offspring from that amazing girl... 

An absolute credit to Aust BHP breeding right there Mr Den do you sell whole clutches hahahaha :-D 

Great shots mate cant wait to see more 

Oh and Troy put me on the same list as Den please when that funky male sows his seed


----------



## yommy (Jan 22, 2010)

Cracker BHP there, they would make a sensational article for the next issue of S&T


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 22, 2010)

What awesome bhp's,those patterns and colours are insane.Congatulations on your breeding efforts and I'll bet there'll be even more morphs or phases from lines like these.

Quite a long way back a friend posted a pic of a clutch of freshly hatched bhp's and a few looked like the mother of those amazing hatchlings but weren't calico,they appeared albino except for the head.Does anyone know anything about breeding results from animals just described?Does anyone else recall those bhp's?


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like some of those BHP's are EVOLVING into some pretty nice womas 
congrats mate, some absolutely outstanding animals pictured, im almost speachless, just amazing.


----------



## Perko (Jan 23, 2010)

from another thread.

pythons73
" I double that,imo there isnt anything special at all with them,yes they have a orange chin,yippeee.Paying that sort off $$ i can think off a few snakes i would rather spend my $$$ on.To all those breeding them Congrats,but too me their not as great as others."


Can i see those " others " that your talking about?


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 23, 2010)

well said Craig :lol::lol:


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigP said:


> from another thread.
> 
> pythons73
> " I double that,imo there isnt anything special at all with them,yes they have a orange chin,yippeee.Paying that sort off $$ i can think off a few snakes i would rather spend my $$$ on.To all those breeding them Congrats,but too me their not as great as others."
> ...



maybe he means other snakes? And even if he did show you, your mostlikely to say there not as good anyway. Everyone has their opinion.....


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 23, 2010)

They are stunning.
Whats the going price for one of those?


----------



## levis04 (Jan 23, 2010)

Unreal pal well done. Cant wait to see updates on them as they get bigger!


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Move over U.S. here comes Den...

Absolutely amazing, full credits to you Den on a superb animal!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jesus! they are awesome. I like the female on the second page, very nice.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jan 25, 2010)

Denver said could I please let everyone know that he'll be in the office on Thursday and will hop online to answer all your questions then. Until then he's without access to the internet and sends his apologies.

cheers
Joy


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quite possibly the most awsome snakes I have ever seen! Stunning!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

bloody amazing mate. i dont care if i have to wait five years for them to be available for sale, i WANT ONE! i take my hat off to you


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 29, 2010)

That's the one Troy.... I will send you those pics of my boy eventually lol.

Yeah Mels, when things calm down maybe we can catch-up with Mr Smith...

Thanks heaps guys, will update with more pics in time. Hopefully the yellows will show true in the next lot of images...


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't catch that thread Browns, do you have a link mate?


----------



## melgalea (Jan 29, 2010)

Den said:


> Yeah Mels, when things calm down maybe we can catch-up with Mr Smith...



sounds like a date to me 
mel


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll ask indicus he should have the pics,also did you notice the white girl for sale on Herp Trader $2500.00 bit steep but calico almost looks like your girl needs a few more sheds to lose it's spots of black??


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 29, 2010)

No I haven't been online that much lately. I assume it was/is a 'calico' for sale on herp shop? 

The name "White Girl" was given to this particular female so mates would know which female I was refering to, I don't use it as a 'Morph' name. 

Thanks mate


----------



## justbrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Den the white girl and her offspring are the most attractive animals i have ever seen! Congratulations on the great work and pls put me down for 1! Brad =)


----------



## adz83 (Jan 29, 2010)

so so stunning


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like their coming along in leaps and bounds, well done mate.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 29, 2010)

they are fantastic!! love the pale colouring
Keep up the good work


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW!!! there stunning your very lucky    congrats!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful animals..... i am really not a huge fan of BHP as they tend to loose their striking patterns and colours as they age, but they are something else!

Well done.


----------



## Stevec (Jan 31, 2010)

Absolutely awesome Den. I want some, they are amazing looking animals!

Steve


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 1, 2010)

Ta guys.

Steve, ignore my question through pm mate, I just read up a bit more on the morph through the link you supplied. Chat soon mate


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 1, 2010)

stunning


----------



## tempest (Feb 1, 2010)

Den, I'm in love, as always... they're truly stunning!


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 7, 2010)

Great work Den cant wait till you get some out on the market!!


----------



## symbol (Feb 27, 2010)

I am new to the idea of RP, but what would a reduced pattern like the ones pictured here sell for? (approx)


----------



## justbrad (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, Den, Any updated pics of the young?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 28, 2010)

mazzaandbrad said:


> Hey, Den, Any updated pics of the young?


 

Denver's still waiting to have the internet connected where he lives. Mid march is the latest time frame he has been given I think. I'll let him know tomorrow when he comes into the office that you are chasing updated pics, and hopefully he'll be able to post some for you then and give you some more info on how they are coming along.

cheers
Joy


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 28, 2010)

yommy said:


> Cracker BHP there, they would make a sensational article for the next issue of S&T


 
Yommy, I agree with you and have spoken to Denver about this too and he's told me that he's too busy at the moment, and that I'll have to wait for a while for an article ...... sheeeeeeesh, you'd think a mother would have more influence over her son wouldn't you? lol. Anyway, fingers crossed that he'll get time to do something for us within the next twelve months.

cheers
Joy


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 1, 2010)

I just love the colours of your white girl! She is just divine!


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 1, 2010)

VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!! well done Den!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 1, 2010)

Updated pics guys, the colours are intensifying (spelling)...


----------



## smeejason (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy [email protected] Den.. they are awesome


----------



## david63 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 1, 2010)

To any thieves out there, i know you frequent these sites.... You'll get no-where with my set-up so don't even bother. The few people who know me and my situation personally will surely back that up.

Sorry peoples, it's a shame that the above needs mentioning these days!


----------



## No-two (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, they are stunning, definatley a shame you need to mention the security information.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 1, 2010)

doesn't get much better than that den, hatching time must be an exciting time of year for you and troy.


----------



## david63 (Mar 1, 2010)

G'Day Den

Are these your Gold line animals or have they also been crossed to your Calico girl?


----------



## dee4 (Mar 1, 2010)

About time you sent some of those pics my way old friend...lol, I can finsh off your web site then.

Again Den, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 1, 2010)

Den said:


> To any thieves out there, i know you frequent these sites.... You'll get no-where with my set-up so don't even bother. The few people who know me and my situation personally will surely back that up.
> 
> Sorry peoples, it's a shame that the above needs mentioning these days!



I'd actually like to see them try...they'd have to bring some gelignite though!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 1, 2010)

Ta guys.

Lol Rob, one week per photo... lol

David, The 3 and single cloured head are progeny of my White Girl which is one of my Gold line females, just White lol. The RP looking male is also related to her.

Definitely Jonno, good thing I moved off the radar.


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 1, 2010)

Den said:


> To any thieves out there, i know you frequent these sites.... You'll get no-where with my set-up so don't even bother. The few people who know me and my situation personally will surely back that up.
> 
> Sorry peoples, it's a shame that the above needs mentioning these days!


 i think you have to state these things these days mate,especially with these sorts of animals...your doing great work mate(although you must know that already)


----------



## melgalea (Mar 1, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'd actually like to see them try...they'd have to bring some gelignite though!



i would pay to see them try and get pass Den. LOL


----------



## venskeeper (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy Crap Den...I don't know if I like you posting updated pics, it's making my collection look really sad 

I literally can't find the words to describe them?...Damn nice is all I can come up with at the moment!

Congrats


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Mar 1, 2010)

how do i get my hands on a female ?? can you pm me with the details please


----------



## DerekRoddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Den, those look incredible. The colors are Crazy.
I have some offspring that have the same colors...with some fading under the chins. 









Of course, my 2.0 mega pixel camera doesn't capture color that well. Haha. They're MUCH brighter in person...as if they were plugged in.

They came from a faded pair.
I'm seeing some of the same pattern types going on with mine as well. Spots, dashes, squiggly lines, etc...that you normally don't see.

I'm in the first stages of line breeding these guys...in fact, I haven't even started (First clutch... last year.) but, I think I'll get close (in 10 years! haha) with some of these guys.

Hey, I'm coming over in June/July for a drum clinic tour. I'll be in your neck of the woods...maybe bring out the family for some drum fun? I'd like to hook up this time! Haha.....IF.... I have some time that is.

Can't wait to see where you go from here...with those beautiful BHPs.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## Jumala (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice animals  *sigh* ok I think I'm falling in love with those blackheads


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking hot as always D! Yeah the patterns seem to go hand in hand with alot of these animals. I'm working to refine the pattern side of things aswell. Working on stripes (or a train track kind of pattern), in the early stages of refining a spotted line also. I'd love to get over your way and go nuts with my camera!!!

As you know I've bred a fair few Gold animals over the past 6 or so years, this past season I paired Gold to Gold with excelent results, the season before i did an F1 backcross which produced some very pretty striped and Gold animals. This was the first season for my White Girl, I'll be pairing her offspring back to her eventually... Projects are fun but boy they take up alot of time, cages, rats and patience!

It'd be good to catch-up mid year, I'll swing you my new email address over the weekend, my home internet is FINALLY getting installed today... It's only taken 6mths..!

Chat soon mate
Den


----------



## serpaint (Mar 11, 2010)

they look like you're heading for a reverse leopard / red back spider line Den. WOW.


----------



## Perko (Jun 22, 2010)

Any update pics?


----------



## Sterlo (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my GOD they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice Den, Keep that up and you'll be selling me BHP's to.

cheers
Scott


----------



## driftoz (Jun 27, 2010)

very nice almost making me want a BHP now lol keep up the good work cant wait to see updated pics.


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 27, 2010)

nice colouring and markings on the hatchies they look great


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 27, 2010)

they are the nicest yet!! i love the red patch on their heads. it looks like theyve been heated up!!!!


----------



## bigi (Jun 27, 2010)

holey moley batmat, k-pow


----------



## Perko (Aug 2, 2010)

Update?


----------



## driftoz (Aug 2, 2010)

yes please..??


----------



## Addam (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah i'd love to see some photo's


----------



## branca (Aug 2, 2010)

stunning BHPs man!
yeah i would love to see an update on these beautiful pythons


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 2, 2010)

Great stuff Den, beautifull snakes. I just wish that you had time to reply to emails.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry guys..... Denver has mega problems with his internet where he lives, so he's very rarely online these days...... If you need anything urgently and he doesn't reply, I'm always happy to send him a message. Just email me at the magazine or at: [email protected]
cheers
Joy


----------



## Wally (Aug 3, 2010)

Tell him to pull the string tighter. :lol:


----------



## MoOrelia (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi prefer them high contrast but clear like that is not bad. The good thing with that species is that they usually do freakin great hatchies really contrasted.

Is "white" a special aspidites melanocephalus morphs ? or is it ur name for "albino" morph.

Thanks

Cyril


----------



## shortstuff61 (Aug 4, 2010)

More than a little bit impressive!


----------

